# Help please Royal Python



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

We are new owners of an Albino Royal python hatchling. We have had her 2 weeks and are beginners (this is our first snake). We found this in her enclosure this morning, is it her poop? She has pee a couple of times so we know what that looks like but not this. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, that's a bit of poop.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

I was going to say the same thing but I started to think I was wrong I am also the new owner to a royal python whom I've only had for a few days ......he's still a baby for sure but I have no clue how old he is.....and no tho he has eaten he hasn't pooped yet lol he ate for the first time yesterday


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

Thanks, she has eaten 3 times and this is the first poop we have seen.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Tezza2213 said:


> Thanks, she has eaten 3 times and this is the first poop we have seen.


How long is ur snake?? U said she is only two weeks old?? I'm wondering how long she is because mine is about a foot long and my dad is guessing he's a month but I think he's younger


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

No we have only had her 2 weeks She is about 1 1/2 feet long


Reptile girl123 said:


> How long is ur snake?? U said she is only two weeks old?? I'm wondering how long she is because mine is about a foot long and my dad is guessing he's a month but I think he's younger


We have had her 2 weeks, she is about 1 1/2 foot long


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Tezza2213 said:


> No we have only had her 2 weeks She is about 1 1/2 feet long
> 
> We have had her 2 weeks, she is about 1 1/2 foot long


Oh gosh I misunderstood you I thought you said she was two weeks old my bad so sorry


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Oh gosh I misunderstood you I thought you said she was two weeks old my bad so sorry


No worries, it is actually my son's snake but he is so shy he asked me to post.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Royals are different after they have eaten don't expect them to go to the toilet right away mine goes every 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Tezza2213 said:


> No worries, it is actually my son's snake but he is so shy he asked me to post.


I used to be just like that I was scared to post at first....I'm only 16....so I was like oh my Lord everyone's older then me


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> Royals are different after they have eaten don't expect them to go to the toilet right away mine goes every 4 to 5 weeks.


Thank you, everything we have read said that snakes should poop before eating again but that hasn't been the case with her so was getting a little worried.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

So when I got into reptiles my first snake was an adult female corn snake I learned her fast how soon after she ate she would do her thing all my snakes get fed on a monday morning this includes my royal the 3 corns will all do there thing on a wednsday however the Royal will continue eating for another 3 or 4 weeks before he does his thing it's perfectly normal and nothing to worry about it's just a python thing,

Also don't believe half the stuff you read online half of it is garbage infomation the best place to learn is from the people who have kept and still keep these animals.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> So when I got into reptiles my first snake was an adult female corn snake I learned her fast how soon after she ate she would do her thing all my snakes get fed on a monday morning this includes my royal the 3 corns will all do there thing on a wednsday however the Royal will continue eating for another 3 or 4 weeks before he does his thing it's perfectly normal and nothing to worry about it's just a python thing,
> 
> Also don't believe half the stuff you read online half of it is garbage infomation the best place to learn is from the people who have kept and still keep these animals.


Thanks, that is really helpful. I have been going to my local reptile shop and asking advice.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The white stuff is urate. Perfectly normal


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Tezza2213 said:


> Thank you, everything we have read said that snakes should poop before eating again but that hasn't been the case with her so was getting a little worried.


No, you definitely don't need to wait until they poop. My juvenile Royal is fed weekly, but only seems to poop every few weeks.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> No, you definitely don't need to wait until they poop. My juvenile Royal is fed weekly, but only seems to poop every few weeks.


We haven't waited, she gets fed weekly. There is so much conflicting information online we thought it would be better to get advice from people who have snakes. We then found this forum which has been fantastic.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tezza2213 said:


> We haven't waited, she gets fed weekly. There is so much conflicting information online we thought it would be better to get advice from people who have snakes. We then found this forum which has been fantastic.


That's the wonder of the interweb..... you will get various opinions which can be confusing. Part of the problem is that like humans, all snakes are individuals. You may find one more regular with its motions, another less so. Most snakes will defecate at the time of shedding, but as they get older and the growing slows down, so may the shedding frequency but the snakes intake may be the same and it will defecate between sheds.

One of the reasons I keep records on all my snakes is that its easier to spot cycle patterns. And you can get a feel of each snakes metabolism by looking at the data ( I use Reptiware to log my data). It also helps should you need to take the snake to the vets, as rather than try and remember when a snake last defecated or urinated you can present them with a report giving them precise data. - These reports were a godsend when my boa developed an RI in 2020. It allowed them you get a better understanding of the snake.

This forum isn't a patch on what it used to be, but it's a good place to gain opinions. But like all things, we may do things different to one another, which isn't a bad thing as there is always more than one way to do things.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

Evening,
I have another query, our royal python always comes out of it’s hide within 5 mins of the light being turned off. She is active climbing her branch, going in and out of her hides etc but tonight she hadn’t come out so we checked after half hour to make sure she was ok. She is moving extremely slowly, not climbing and generally just laying there. She was absolutely fine last nigh. Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Tezza2213 said:


> Evening,
> I have another query, our royal python always comes out of it’s hide within 5 mins of the light being turned off. She is active climbing her branch, going in and out of her hides etc but tonight she hadn’t come out so we checked after half hour to make sure she was ok. She is moving extremely slowly, not climbing and generally just laying there. She was absolutely fine last nigh. Is this normal behaviour?


What's the hot spot temp? If the temp isn't right and they start to get colder than they should be they slow there heart rate down and become less active.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> What's the hot spot temp? If the temp isn't right and they start to get colder than they should be they slow there heart rate down and become less active.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

The hot end is 30.8 but iT can drop to 29.9. We have a ceramic heat emitter with a guard over it and a pulsating thermostat


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

Tezza2213 said:


> The hot end is 30.8 but iT can drop to 29.9. We have a ceramic heat emitter with a guard over it and a pulsating thermostat





Tezza2213 said:


> The hot end is 30.8 but iT can drop to 29.9. We have a ceramic heat emitter with a guard over it and a pulsating thermostat


 she has now started to move around and climb8ng her branch


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Temp is fine, my snakes don't come out right away when the lights go off.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> Temp is fine, my snakes don't come out right away when the lights go off.


Thanks, we have only had her a couple of weeks and she always come out pretty much straight away and been very active but tonight is the complete opposite


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tezza2213 said:


> Evening,
> I have another query, our royal python always comes out of it’s hide within 5 mins of the light being turned off. She is active climbing her branch, going in and out of her hides etc but tonight she hadn’t come out so we checked after half hour to make sure she was ok. She is moving extremely slowly, not climbing and generally just laying there. She was absolutely fine last nigh. Is this normal behaviour?


They are individuals and a living creature not a robot. They go through cycles, fasting, binge eating, lazyitus (where they stay in their hides for days on end) active in the day (normally searching for a mate in breeding time), looking for food etc. The lights in my vivs went out 90 minutes ago. two out of the four royals are active, one for the first time in weeks.

This is all perfectly normal. You may also find that some become more active when the pressure drops and a thunderstorm brakes. We are still learning what the triggers are for activity, or stimulation. For example its only recently been documented that if a storm brakes during the beginning part of the breeding season the drop in pressure stimulates snakes to lock, so a storm is an excellent time to perform an introduction.

Bottom line is not to panic.... observe your snake's behaviour, make mental notes, take readings etc, and you'll soon get an understanding on their behaviour.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Tezza2213 said:


> she has now started to move around and climb8ng her branch


Branches are excellent !

The more the merrier .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

can anyone suggest how I can raise the humidity in my Royal python vivarium. We discovered tonight that her eyes are milky and her colour is dull so I guess she is in the shedding cycle. The humidity is 48%, we have been trying to raise it by spraying the plants, moving her water bowl closer to the warm end, put another small water bowl in the warm end but it doesn’t seem to be rising. She has a hide in the cool end with moss in. Any ideas we would greatly appreciate


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tezza2213 said:


> can anyone suggest how I can raise the humidity in my Royal python vivarium. We discovered tonight that her eyes are milky and her colour is dull so I guess she is in the shedding cycle. The humidity is 48%, we have been trying to raise it by spraying the plants, moving her water bowl closer to the warm end, put another small water bowl in the warm end but it doesn’t seem to be rising. She has a hide in the cool end with moss in. Any ideas we would greatly appreciate


Yes, she is going to shed.
You seem to be doing everything right, if you are worried, add a humid hide at the warm end too.


----------



## Tezza2213 (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Yes, she is going to shed.
> You seem to be doing everything right, if you are worried, add a humid hide at the warm end too.


Thanks, we are worried as we read it is best to be at 65% or higher when shedding and we are no where near that. Will add another hide. Thanks for the advice


----------

